# Example of a Pump & Dump



## Fain (Oct 11, 2009)

Beware of sites like these ones. I thought was good for a chuckle on this forum from the more experienced. 

MYND:CSE
Guerilla Stocks | MYNDF

XTRX:CSE
Guerilla Stocks | XTXXF


----------



## moderator2 (Sep 20, 2017)

Yes there are a large number of web sites which try to pump stocks. They are almost always thinly traded, small or micro cap, and often on the "pink sheets".

Pumpers show up on message boards like this one as well. I try to keep an eye out and delete threads that seem like pump operations.

One giveaway is the exchange the stock is listed on. Pump & dumps tend to be on TSX Venture or CSE, or in the US, trading "OTC" or pink sheets.


----------

